# shipping for the first time



## nickyp0 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi I am going to be shipping snakes out to canada and i have no idear how to go about it and what shipper to use i know they need to get there in a day or so and they need heat packs, but other then that no clue lol


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2006)

I would use either FedEX, UPS or DHL. Just ask for overnight shipping. Most of them probably have a policy against shipping certain live animals.


----------



## nickyp0 (Jan 26, 2006)

ya dhl and ups,fed don't do live shipments, would i have to sneak them on like mark the package as gift or something?


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2006)

Probably but it may be more difficult then say a mantis or something like that.


----------



## Jesse (Jan 26, 2006)

IMO it is best not to mark the package at all, they never ask anyway. If you mark it, it will just get more negative attention.


----------



## nickyp0 (Jan 26, 2006)

IMO ??? i have never heard of them do they have a web site?


----------



## Andrew (Jan 26, 2006)

IMO = in my opinion(or something like that)


----------



## nickyp0 (Jan 26, 2006)

ahhhh :lol: o.k. :lol:


----------

